# which aftermarket shifter should i get?



## gtoshayan (Aug 25, 2011)

which aftermarket shifter should i get? I have a 2006 M6 gto and i want a better shifter. Which is the one that will give me no problems and best quality. 

and how much does it cost to get it installed at the shop usually?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

MGW-P, GMM Rip Shift, or Billet. Those are the 3 best shifters for our car.

Do a search. There have been tons and tons of threads comparing the two.


----------



## gtoshayan (Aug 25, 2011)

I hear the MGW-P is the best? Is that true? And there was one that absolutely sucks.. which one was that because i want to stay away from that lol


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

B&M. I bought my goat with the B&M already installed, so I can tell you first hand it is a total piece of ****. MGW-P is rated above the GMM to a lot of people, but either way, you won't regret either of the two. Billet is put together very well, but is expensive.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Billet's are nice (I have one), but almost impossible to find now.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^ I agree. Glad i bought mine when it first came out and was the same price as the GMM.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yup. The price for the Billet has sky rocketed and they are rare to find. Never had the pleasure of using one, but the reviews are phenomenal. I just recommended the GMM and MGW-P since they are easier to find.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> ^^^ I agree. Glad i bought mine when it first came out and was the same price as the GMM.


I got mine right before the supply dried up. I paid $550 for it. Worth it.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I have an MGW-P and recommend it....it feels a bit stiff at first but after a few weeks it will set in and feel perfect....Took approx. a month to get since they are made to order, but well worth the wait..especially for the price.


----------



## ducky1978 (Mar 24, 2010)

MGW-P and recommend it too


----------



## bubbz22 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have the B&M(car came with it) I am going to get the MGW-P sometime soon. I've read lots of good reviews on it.


----------



## Johnson_05goat (Oct 13, 2011)

stay away from B&M i bought my goat with it and it seemed fine well after i put some mild mileson it. it started to rattle. still havent swapped it out. i herd hurst wasnt to bad neither..?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

B&M and Hurst are not highly recommended units for this car. Some will love them, but many hate them.

IMHO, the only shifters you should look into are the GMM, MGW-P, and Billet. Billet is almost impossible to find now, but there still are some units lurking out there. Expensive, but the reviews are phenomenal.


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I bought my car with a B&M precision shifter installed, no problems, no noise or vibration issues. Shift feel and quality improved when I replaced stock trans fluid with RP syncromesh. I like the short lever throw of the B&M. I think some of the issues others have had may have to do with the level of install. No complaints here.


----------

